# My little man made it !



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili::chili: He is 13 years old today :chili::chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy birthday Alex!!! 

May you live long and prosper


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

A great big Happy Birthday for 13 years!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

What a wonderful thing to celebrate!!

Happy Birthday!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
All the best always ....................................... :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, your little man is adorable.......just as cute as can be!!!! Happy Birthday Alex!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Alex certainly does not look his age and btw, your garden is looking lovely.

Have a great day Alex:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Alex! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

HAPPY 13TH BIRFDAY, ALEX!!!!!! arty:

Aren't you just the CUTEST THING ever!!! :wub:


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Alex :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Alex!*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW Congratulations!! 13 and looking as fabulous as ever!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

:thumbsup:


I found nemo said:


> What a wonderful thing to celebrate!!
> 
> Happy Birthday!! arty:arty:arty:arty:
> All the best always ....................................... :wub:


What she said :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:Go Alex, go Alex :cheer: Thirteen and still looking like a pup. I think I want to come back as a Maltese in my next life. They look soooooo good. and congrats to you Janine, for keeping him so healthy and happy.:chili:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Alex! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo wow god bless him , happy happy bday alex!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer::cheer:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEX:wub:*


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy 13th birthday Alex!!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yay!!! Happy Birthday Alex, enjoy your special day!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Alex!!!! 

(ps Your mama has a gorgeous yard! I love it)


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Alex!! Your mom must be wrong on your age ... 'cause I remember you when you were practically a baby!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Janine, 

You know how I feel about the seniors!! They ROCK my world ~ :dancing banana::dancing banana:


Happy Birthday Little Man. I love you ~ :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry I am late with our wishes....Happy Birthday Alex!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday, sweet Alex. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy birthday, handsome boy *birthday kisses are sent to you from Kat*

hugs
Kat


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, big boy!! :chili::chili::chili:

Here's to 13 MORE! :drinkup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That is great! Happy Birthday Alex! .....and many more!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> :chili::chili: He is 13 years old today :chili::chili:


Happiest Birthday, little man!!!! He's still looking so good...looking forward to another post like this next year too!!!!  :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy, happy, happy Birthday, sweet Alex. 

13 is a wonderful age -- not too old and not too young. I wish many more wonderful birthdays.

Janine -- Your backyard looks great, and so does Alex.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday Alex--you look wonderful!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

God Bless Alex! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

GO ALEX! happy birthday!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Alex! May you have many more...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex says Thank You for all the good wishes. Everybody who sees him is amazed he is 13 years old. He still wants to kill his toy fish sometimes but we cannot let him get too excited because of his heart.


----------



## connie Thomas (Dec 27, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Alex.*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEXartytime:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy birthday!!!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------

